# Rocky River Today



## tmerk (Aug 22, 2007)

Dad and I hit the Rocky for a few hours today. We first stopped at Erie Outfitters in Sheffield Lake to pick up some jigs, bait, and advice from Craig. What an awesome shop! Craig is a great guy, and gave us some great beginner tips. Unfortunately, the fish weren't cooperating. We spent 4 hours looking for them in Rocky River Reseveration, but got the big skunk! Everyone we talked to said that they weren't having any luck, either, so I guess maybe it wasn't just us (2 newbies). From all the information I have gathered on this site, and talking to other fishermen, today should have been ideal conditions. The water had a slight stain, but it was that beautiful shade of green that I see in everybody's pics. The flow was also falling, which should have helped. It was a gorgeous day to be out, despite having no luck catching. I guess that's why they call it fishing, not catching! Hopefully somebody out there did some good today.


----------



## MAKtackle (Mar 29, 2005)

Morning was real slow....Afternoon was MUCH better!


----------



## Carpman (May 18, 2005)

From what I hear the afternoons are HOT! I spent 3 full mornings at the rocky this weekend and nothing to show for it! So afternoons have got to be better IMO...


----------



## tmerk (Aug 22, 2007)

That figures! I jokingly said to Dad that the fishing is always best right before you get there and right after you leave! Where'd you find 'em? Runs? Tailouts? Pools? We hit all of those with jig and maggot, and not a bite to show for it.


----------



## MAKtackle (Mar 29, 2005)

Afternoons havn't been "HOT", but the mornings have been bad! Fish are on the move, "tailouts" with fly produced for me.


----------



## Carpman (May 18, 2005)

Ok, thanks for the info MAK, at least you are catching them. I was there with a fly guy yesterday, and neither of us produced. I was using eggs and he was using fly/egg patterns, from about 0700-1030----Nothing....


----------



## tmerk (Aug 22, 2007)

Thanks for the info, MAK. I'm gonna try to get up there again soon. Will have to make it an afternoon trip, from the sound of it.


----------



## MuskieJim (Apr 11, 2007)

tmerk, some simple advice that was given to me a while back. When fishing jig/maggot, I like to use virtually no splitshot other than the shot underneath my float that "loads" the float when my setup hits the water. I find it to be far more productive to have the jig "freestyle" underneath the float, rather than shot it up. Also, my favorite colors are black, black, and black (pink/chart sometimes in clear water). If you're not getting hits, try shallowing/deepening up a bit. I change my setup constantly until I find what is working that day. We've had days where the fish are active in the water column, only striking jigs that were mid depth rather than near the bottom. Hope this helps!


----------



## tmerk (Aug 22, 2007)

Jim- Thanks for the advice! We were using gray/white/silver jigs, supposedly to imitate minnows, according to Craig at Erie Outfitters. I attached my jig to an 18" 6lb fluoro leader, with a swivel to my main line. I put split shot on my main line beneath my float, just enough for it to sit upright in the water. We only adjusted float depth based on the keeping the jig near the bottom, however. Next time I go out, I will try some of the black jigs that I have, as well as switching up depths. I've heard it said that with steelhed, the presentation is the most important part. I guess I need to work on that! Thanks again for the advice. Hopefully soon I'll be able to post pics of my first steelie!


----------



## MAKtackle (Mar 29, 2005)

All the fish caught the last 2 afternoons the fly had to hit em in the nose for them to eat. Didn't do squat if it wasn't right in their nose!


----------



## ParmaBass (Apr 11, 2004)

How deep are you fishing only to have an 18" floro leader? When I'm float fishing my leader is at least 4-5' long and the swivel to my main line is above the line from my float. So say I'm fishing 3' down, my float is actually on my leader. Mabey I'm just not reading someting right, but that might be a problem too, they can spook pretty easily!


----------



## joewallguy (Jan 18, 2008)

tmerk said:


> Jim- Thanks for the advice! We were using gray/white/silver jigs, supposedly to imitate minnows, according to Craig at Erie Outfitters. I attached my jig to an 18" 6lb fluoro leader, with a swivel to my main line. I put split shot on my main line beneath my float, just enough for it to sit upright in the water. We only adjusted float depth based on the keeping the jig near the bottom, however. Next time I go out, I will try some of the black jigs that I have, as well as switching up depths. I've heard it said that with steelhed, the presentation is the most important part. I guess I need to work on that! Thanks again for the advice. Hopefully soon I'll be able to post pics of my first steelie!



Whatever Craig told you I would do. Dont let the people on here complicate it for you. Craig is Way better than most.... bottom line.

Also dont get to wraped up in presentation. I'll tell you what is important. GET IT ON THE BOTTOM AT THR RIGHT SPEED. Thats really it.


----------



## ParmaBass (Apr 11, 2004)

So changing depths, colors, leader length, adding more or less weight won't help him catch more fish? I understand Craig has a good reputation, but not taking others advice is bad advice..... Thought that's what this site was all about? I would be totally clueless about Steelhead fishing if it weren't for the advice I've gotten from a few people on this site.


----------



## reo (May 22, 2004)

ParmaBass said:


> How deep are you fishing only to have an 18" floro leader? When I'm float fishing my leader is at least 4-5' long and the swivel to my main line is above the line from my float. So say I'm fishing 3' down, my float is actually on my leader. Mabey I'm just not reading someting right, but that might be a problem too, they can spook pretty easily!


PB, I am not sure I understand what you are saying. Do you have no swivel and or knot to a leader BELOW/UNDER your float?? If so Do you lose floats when you get snagged and have to break off??

It is common practice to have your float and shot on the MAIN line. Then a swivel or knot to a lighter (about 2 lbs) leader or tippet. Reason being when you snag and have to break off you almost always (99%) just lose your hook or bait and at worst the whole leader and KEEP the float and shot.

Apologies if I misread your post. If I did not misread try it and it may save you some floats.

reo


----------



## tmerk (Aug 22, 2007)

I was fishing approx. 2-3 feet deep, based on the depth of the holes and runs we were in. I wondered about a longer leader, but followed Craig's advice on that. All shot were on the main line along with the float.


----------



## fishingfoolBG (Oct 30, 2007)

The setup I was shown when fly fishing for steelhead was to make a leader ( I used 10lb mono, depending on the person preference and a micro swivel with around a 12 inch 5lb floro carbon leader. Depending on the rivers conditions I put split shot above me micro swivel. I know everyone has there own style of fly fishing but this was what I was shown and it worked for me this weekend when I landed my first steelhead on the fly rod. FFBG


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

started late today like around 2pm. I went 2 for 3 today. posted pix in the fish on a fly section. all fish came in tailwaters prolly 4-5 feet deep about 20-30 feet before the start of the riffles and all came on a beadhead stone that was the dropper for a white crystal meth. no REDDS or visability needed! lmfao. see us fly guys don't have to see a fish to catch um. my buddy had 4 but they came off. 2 on his pin and 2 on a 6wt. 1st time I high stick nymphed it instead of using a indicator. I use a 9ft leader. 25 tapered down to 15lb then a small barrel swivel and about 24 inch of 10lb flouro. i am fly fishing tho.


----------



## Lima Eyecatcher (Aug 13, 2008)

I was on the Rocky Monday from 7a to 6p with my centerpinn. Started by the marina with nothing to show. Went to south and ended with 5 hook-ups and landed 1. She was spewing eggs. All my fish were before noon. I was using egg sacks. I saw two very kind gentleman (Butch and Joe) fly fishing around 3p who were putting on a clinic. They both caught at least 4 between 3p and 4p. They were using single egg patterns with two on their line. When they were done one of the guys tied his egg pattern to my line. Unfortunatly I got snagged and broke it off. Will be back on the 23rd and 25th. Thanks again Butch and Joe. Good luck all.

Lima Eyecatcher 
Jim


----------



## ParmaBass (Apr 11, 2004)

reo said:


> PB, I am not sure I understand what you are saying. Do you have no swivel and or knot to a leader BELOW/UNDER your float?? If so Do you lose floats when you get snagged and have to break off??
> 
> It is common practice to have your float and shot on the MAIN line. Then a swivel or knot to a lighter (about 2 lbs) leader or tippet. Reason being when you snag and have to break off you almost always (99%) just lose your hook or bait and at worst the whole leader and KEEP the float and shot.
> 
> ...


I have about a 5' leader of 6lb floro connected to my main line (12lb Siglon) All my hardware (weights,float, jig) are on the floro. Nothing is on my main line, so everything from the float down while in the water is or at least should be invisable to the fish. I do have weights to level the float, but they are usually just within a few inches of the float itself. The float is just a normal blackbird style connected to the line with surgical tubing. 

I know all people do things different, this is how I do it. I'm pretty new to this Steelhead thing, but have been fairly succesful so far during my first season. I've yet to break a fish off having all the hardware on the 6lb. leader. I've lost a few once hooked up, but no do to my rigging methods. I'm sure now my line will be breaking like crazy!


----------



## reo (May 22, 2004)

ParmaBass said:


> I have about a 5' leader of 6lb floro connected to my main line (12lb Siglon) All my hardware (weights,float, jig) are on the floro. Nothing is on my main line, so everything from the float down while in the water is or at least should be invisable to the fish. I do have weights to level the float, but they are usually just within a few inches of the float itself. The float is just a normal blackbird style connected to the line with surgical tubing.
> 
> I know all people do things different, this is how I do it. I'm pretty new to this Steelhead thing, but have been fairly succesful so far during my first season. I've yet to break a fish off having all the hardware on the 6lb. leader. I've lost a few once hooked up, but no do to my rigging methods. I'm sure now my line will be breaking like crazy!


Snags? Do you lose your stuff when you snag?? 

The reason it is common practice to rig as I explained is to keep as much stuff as possible when you snag and have to break off.


----------



## ParmaBass (Apr 11, 2004)

I've lost a few jigs, but not the whole set-up.


----------



## reo (May 22, 2004)

ParmaBass said:


> I've lost a few jigs, but not the whole set-up.



Cool then if it ain't broke.....


----------



## hammer40 (Mar 13, 2009)

anybody doing any good in the evening, dont get off work till 6 lookin to go after that? anyone know whats workin?


----------

